# Mendelssohn - String Quartet in E Flat Major MWV R18 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Composed by Mendelssohn when he was just 14 years of age there are a number of very fine performances of this youthful, quartet, highly influenced by Haydn. I've gotta admit to being a sucker for that exceptionally clever, closing double-fugue. Amazing stuff for a lad of his age.... He truly was a genius!

*Highly Recommended
*
*Bartholdy* - brisk and fun. This may end up higher. 
*Emerson* - the Emersons treat this as a mature quartet and grade dynamics very well
*Gewandhaus* - solid, classical reading with great strength in phrasing and lots of forward motion
*Pacifica* - beautiful articulation, stellar sound but very heavy vibrato 
*Minguet* - fine detail and unity of ensemble
*New Zealand* - convincingly committed playing 
*Escher* - with a brisker pace this would have felt lighter but still very impressive 
*Melos* - strong lines and lovely rhythmic reading 
*Aurora* - Fine, full and strong with a real Viennese feel

*Extremely impressive*

*Talich* - surprisingly a few rough patches but it adds to the charm of the Talichs who impress as ever with glorious tone and a rapid final movement. 
*Henschel* - searching and highly enthusiastic reading with a wide range of dynamics, particularly evident in the inner movements. 
*Eroica* - you've got to love the period sound they create but they handle dynamics so easily and are aided by delightful sound. 
*Mandelring* - probably the best recorded and vivid account but maybe a tiny bit too serious. 
*
Top picks
*
*Leipziger* - an account that exudes class from the opening notes. The minuet is lovely but the final Fugue is mesmerising. When on song the Leipzigers are hard to beat.

*Benyounes* - such a youthful, vibrant and engaging performance, this would have me hollering in appreciation, in the concert hall. Another Champs Hill Box triumph from an aspirational quartet.


----------

